

Ask HN : Review our first app SerialCooking - Spyou

Hi everyone.<p>I'm working for few month now on a prototype for our application. First release went 1 week ago, and we know that it's just the beginning.<p>Next release ( 15 days from now) will include recipes recommender / twitter integration for recipe recommender and food blogs indexing.<p>I would really like to heard about what you think guys.<p>http://www.serialcooking.com<p>Cheers<p>Nic
======
chrisa
If I heard serial cooking, I might think: cereal cooking - however silly, you
might want to pick that .com up as a misspelling (it looks available as of
right now)

------
acro
Looks great, works great, can't think of anything to nitpick right now :)
(edit: oh maybe the categories menu is a bit messy, but its very very minor)

~~~
Spyou
We actually don't know how the category menu will evolute in fact, as we are
going to index some blog and continuing to add recipes on categories will be a
huge work! Anyway thanks for the keen words ;)

